
Is Bitcoin going to zero? - joak
https://www.forbes.com/sites/forbesfinancecouncil/2018/12/07/is-bitcoin-going-to-zero
======
jraedisch
The two arguments seem to be that Bitcoin will either be replaced by a
"better" competitor, or that governments will forbid it as soon as it becomes
too successful.

Both seem rather improbable to me.

The first argument is focused on technological aspects and leaves out other
aspects, like the arguments for settling on one "good enough" and trusted
store of value.

I can see governments regulating mining by regulating the means of energy
production, but try getting all nations at a table to form a globally unified
front. Some dictators probably like Bitcoin and some democracies might have
too many interests/voters against regulating the new market already.

------
magma17
From Bitcoin Obituaries: “So, That’s the End of Bitcoin Then” – Forbes | Btc @
$15.15

------
Cypher
huh, going to zero??

Either he was paid to say it or he is a complete idiot.

~~~
joak
I like also the « Blockchain is the real deal »

Just beliefs...

But toying with the idea of total disappearance of bitcoin is kinda new in a
mainstream newspaper, no?

